# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  «Экспресс» и «Экспресс лайт» - новые выгодные пакеты услуг от «Белтелеком»

## ByFly

Компания Белтелеком предлагает абонентам (физическим лицам) новые выгодные пакеты услуг Экспресс и Экспресс лайт, включающие в себя высокоскоростной доступ в сеть интернет byfly и интерактивное телевидение ZALAс возможностью отложенного просмотра.

 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

